# 40" candles



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Made from PVC and lots of hot glue


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dang! Those look great! Never saw ones that tall but they really make a statement.Gives me an idea for next year!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks nice! Careful not to burn that wooden deck down!! lol


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks nice, different as never seen candles that tall.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, I wish now I’d bought stock in hot glue sticks


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice candles. As for height, when I attended mass with my grandparents their church had candles at least 3 or more feet tall.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. It was something I wanted to make for a few years


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Definitely making these for next year.


----------

